
The Lunch Break Challenge. What can you do in an hour? - jkush
http://www.todotoh.com/emailimg/emailimg.aspx
======
jkush
I had an idea for something simple and decided to hack it together during
lunch today.

How about a little friendly competition once a week? See what we can hack in
an hour? It was fun to have the idea, choose an implementation and hack it
together in a very short amount of time!

Obviously, there's lots I can do to improve this little service. The intention
is not to do something for real, but to have a little fun, be creative and
push myself a bit.

Who's in?

